# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 5/24/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

The last couple of days have started off strong with good bites from 6-9:30am. Then after that it fizzles to a one per wade kind of day.

The moon showed good feeds early then again late afternoon, just hard to believe it falls off that hard mid day. But, weâ€™ll take what we can get and enjoy the rest.

Our best bites have come on DSLâ€™s candy apple, watermelon, and natural. Did manage to catch one good trout on a plum nasty Double D that slipped out of my hands as I was trying to snap a pic.

Like the bait, fish have been holding up in knee to thigh deep water over shell, and also sand/grass.

Give us a shout for availability in June-August. Whether itâ€™s wading or sight casting, we got you fishing adventure covered!


----------

